# Wireless on FreeBSD 11 RPI 2



## andrewm659 (Dec 14, 2016)

Need some help with getting my RasPi working.  I have everything setup and the OS sees the device.


```
rum0: <Ralink 802.11 bg WLAN, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 6> on usbus0
rum0: MAC/BBP RT2573 (rev 0x2573a), RF RT2528

 ifconfig wlan0
wlan0: flags=8c43<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:d0:41:be:c0:e4
        inet 10.150.1.41 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.150.1.255
        groups: wlan
        ssid "" channel 6 (2437 MHz 11g)
        regdomain FCC country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 30 bmiss 7
        scanvalid 60 bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7
        roam:rate 5 protmode CTS wme bintval 0
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```


```
cat /var/log/messages|egrep "wlan0|rum"
Oct  8 08:31:46 asm-console01 kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Oct  8 08:32:41 asm-console01 kernel: wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Oct  8 08:34:41 asm-console01 kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Oct  8 08:34:41 asm-console01 kernel: wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Oct  8 21:52:33 asm-console01 kernel: rum0: <Ralink 802.11 bg WLAN, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 6> on usbus0
Oct  8 21:52:33 asm-console01 kernel: rum0: MAC/BBP RT2573 (rev 0x2573a), RF RT2528
Oct  8 21:52:33 asm-console01 kernel: wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:d0:41:be:c0:e4
Oct  8 21:52:35 asm-console01 dhcpd: Multiple interfaces match the same subnet: ue0 wlan0
Oct  8 21:52:35 asm-console01 dhcpd: Multiple interfaces match the same shared network: ue0 wlan0
```
I have the wpa_supplicant setup, but it doesn't seem to be connecting...
I also have DHCPD running on this.  It is not set to a specific interface.  Should it be?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2016)

Just to make sure, dhcpd(8) is a DHCP _server_, not a DHCP _client_. You typically bind it to a specific interface to provide DHCP services to a specific network. It's not required to receive an IP address through DHCP, that's what dhclient(8) is for.


----------

